
Google reportedly paying Apple $9B to remain default search engine in iOS Safari - justinv
https://9to5mac.com/2018/09/28/google-paying-apple-9-billion-default-seach-engine/
======
arbie
What is the threshold at which this payment must be reported in either
company's earnings?

